# Preseason Game 1: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Orlando Magic (10/10/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Preseason Game 1*















Orlando Magic (0-0) AT Charlotte Bobcats (0-0)​
*Starting Lineups​*



































vs.





































Key Matchup


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Good Luck Charlotte....I hope AMmo has a great outing!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Is this game on the radio?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Magic up three with 10:49 left in the third.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0860a8">*ORLANDO MAGIC*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td>14</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pat Garrity, F</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Bogans, GF</td><td>14</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwight Howard, PF</td><td>17</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Grant Hill, SF</td><td>14</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darko Milicic, FC</td><td>10</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Travis Diener, G</td><td>12</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kasib Powell, F</td><td>11</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">James Augustine, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Manuel, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bo Outlaw, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>17-38</td><td>2-3</td><td>21-24</td><td>5</td><td>17</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>14</td><td>57</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*44.7%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*87.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#fe3310">*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean May, PF</td><td>14</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Emeka Okafor, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brevin Knight, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Wallace, GF</td><td>13</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raymond Felton, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Othella Harrington, FC</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alan Anderson, GF</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Carroll, SG</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Burleson, G</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Walter Herrmann, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Hollins, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adam Morrison, F</td><td>13</td><td>7-10</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Voskuhl, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>21-46</td><td>3-8</td><td>9-12</td><td>9</td><td>22</td><td>16</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>10</td><td>21</td><td>54</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*45.7%*</td><td>*37.5%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (8)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Uhm, JJ Redick is injured.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261010030



> Morrison nets game-high 19 in debut; Bobcats fall
> 
> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- Dwight Howard had 18 points and 10 rebounds Tuesday night to lead the Orlando Magic to a 107-90 preseason victory over Charlotte, offsetting an impressive pro debut by Adam Morrison of the Bobcats.
> 
> ...


Has Emeka Okafor gone cold? 0 points in 10 minutes AND he fouls out. I'm beginning to worry...

Meanwhile, Felton and Morrison put up some nice stats.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

MusaSK said:


> Has Emeka Okafor gone cold? 0 points in 10 minutes AND he fouls out. I'm beginning to worry...
> 
> Meanwhile, Felton and Morrison put up some nice stats.



yes, 0 points and 6 fouls. didnt rebound well either. but he is still coming back from injuries. give him a bit of time.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn... my man Okafor doesn't look too good in that boxscore. I remember him schooling Howard in their rookie year, but Howard now looks bigger, better, faster, more experienced... and he is still younger. This is a big loss for Bobcats if Emeka cannot return to his initial high level of play and build from there.

But as said, it's preseason... but Im worried.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Seems like a good overall game for the team. I still have confidence that Okafor will return to form.

Also seems that my boy, Jackie Manual, played pretty good. It appears that he'll be released before the regular season starts. Maybe we should pick him up. Backup minutes at the 2 guard and tough defense is pretty desirable for this team.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice debut for Adam.....It could be a long season if Okafor takes his time getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Looking at the box score, it looks like Morrison made a great debut. Heard he had a buzzer beater too. Keep it up ammo! Okafor, on the other hand, looks like he got owned by Dwight. No production from him whatsoever. Hope he can bounce back and this isn't an indication of the rest of his season.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It was close most of the game but that 4th quarter killed us. Okafor and Hermann both looked pretty horrible and they are going to be big players for this team so we need them to adjust quickly.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Morrison is too one-dimensional for my liking. The Bobcats need him as their primary scorer, but he needs to work on other parts of his game. I know that he can be a good passer if he wants to be, but he should be getting more rebounds and assists.

Very impressed by his points total, though.


----------



## chabber (May 30, 2006)

He would have had a few assists if he wasn't having to pass the ball to juggernauts like Hollins and Harrington. His passing actually looked very crisp.


----------

